# Newest addition to the shop



## macardoso (Aug 14, 2020)

Sadly my local Rock Climbing Gym (in Cleveland since '95) went out of business because of COVID. Guess there was some bad blood with the property owner and the gym owner sold the entire gym by the pound to get it gone quickly. Didn't get much, but did fill a bucket with climbing holds. Now my basement ceiling is full of colorful "rocks" to do a quick workout. It weaves through all the machines down there.

Going to miss that place - kinda sad.


----------



## jwmelvin (Aug 15, 2020)

Nice to hear you have something to fill in. I climbed a few times a week for about a year and a half before covid and not since March. All we’ve done to fill the need is reconfigure a treadmill frame into a pull-up bar:


----------



## mickri (Aug 15, 2020)

You should live on 5 acres on the side of a hill.  I can't even remember the last time I was in a gym.  I never lack for exercise whether it be fixing the ruts in my steep driveway to fixing fence to splitting firewood for the winter.  It always seems like there is something heavy to move.  Don't know what I would do without my Jackson.




I had a doctor ask me once what medication I was taking to keep my blood pressure so low.  I told him that I took a daily dose of Jackson.  Said he had never heard of that and where did I get it?  Who prescribed it?  Told him he could get it in the garden section at Lowes. Did that ever get a funny look.  Told him to look for the biggest wheelbarrow they sell.  Brand name "Jackson."  He was not amused at my insinuation that if he got off his fat ass once in awhile he might not need all of the pills he was taking.


----------

